# What do you see?



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

Bail of Hay ?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Bail of Hay ?


.....spelling doesn't count in this game


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

Bale of Hay


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2021)

Hole in ground


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*i agree its a Bale of Hay !!... I can see bits of hay around the bale..*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

Definitely = a Bale of Hay


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Hole in ground


I knew I had eye problems!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Bale of Hay.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Hole in ground.   That was my first answer also...so your eye sight is just fine.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *i agree its a Bale of Hay !!... I can see bits of hay around the bale..   *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Citygirl said:


> Definitely = a Bale of Hay.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)

It could be both.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

RubyK said:


> It could be both.    uh-uh...look closer...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

hay


----------

